# Project #7 - yvr75's stand



## target

This stand is 20"Lx20"Wx32"H. It is designed to be flush with the tank, similar to what I built for 2wheelsx2 except it only has one door one the front. The hardware for the door will be completely hidden. I also picked up the wood and hardware for this stand this weekend, and will begin it after completing a canopy.

Let me know what you think.


----------



## tony1928

Love those clean lines Daniel. The cube tanks have really got me thinking. Gives alot of depth without needing all that length. Recently, I've been looking at the Fluval Profile series tanks. Not so hot on Fluval tanks but they do such a great job of creating the look. FLUVAL PROFILE


----------



## Nicklfire

going to be looking great. When i do my next project i'll be asking you to do a stand for me for sure!


----------



## target

tony1928 said:


> Love those clean lines Daniel. The cube tanks have really got me thinking. Gives alot of depth without needing all that length. Recently, I've been looking at the Fluval Profile series tanks. Not so hot on Fluval tanks but they do such a great job of creating the look. FLUVAL PROFILE


Thanks Tony. I like the clean lines as well. Yeah, those tanks look nice. I'd love to try building a stand with a stainless steel skin on it. But haven't worked with metal much so it would be a learning curve.



Nicklfire said:


> going to be looking great. When i do my next project i'll be asking you to do a stand for me for sure!


Sounds good to me. Soon as you are back in BC or the shipping will hurt ya


----------



## yvr75

That looks great Daniel. I can't wait for you to finish it


----------



## target

yvr75 said:


> That looks great Daniel. I can't wait for you to finish it


Thanks Daniel. Compared to the last stand I built -cough*Gary*cough- this one will be an easy build.


----------



## yvr75

Yeah, it's a very simple stand but it will look great.


----------



## target

Yes it will. I love the clean lines this stand will have. And the hidden hardware is going to be cool.


----------



## yvr75

*Any updates?* :bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile:


----------



## 2wheelsx2

tony1928 said:


> Love those clean lines Daniel. The cube tanks have really got me thinking. Gives alot of depth without needing all that length. Recently, I've been looking at the Fluval Profile series tanks. Not so hot on Fluval tanks but they do such a great job of creating the look. FLUVAL PROFILE


It would be cool to get a tank skinned in Bamboo to match flooring or other decor. I originally wanted my stand to match the future in oak, but my wife said we have too much wood tones in the living room already and wanted black.



target said:


> Thanks Daniel. Compared to the last stand I built -cough*Gary*cough- this one will be an easy build.


I like to make project *ahem* interesting for ya! 


yvr75 said:


> *Any updates?* :bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile:


Soon enough. I think he's finishing the canopy for me as we speak. I'm supposed to test fit it when I get back next week.


----------



## target

Here's the update you have been waiting for. The stand is completed, first coat of primer on. It will be ready for Friday.

First pic is I routed the dadoes and rabbets.










And the finished aseembly, minus the door.


----------



## target

Here's a couple shots of the finished stand:


----------



## m_class2g

daaaamn thats nice!!!!!! i know where im going when i get my next big tank! i love the black and white interior. very classy.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Look great! Almost as nice as mine.


----------



## tony1928

Is that ever a clean look. The paint has a pretty flawless looking factory finish. Beautiful job Daniel.


----------



## monkE

beautiful work Daniel!


----------



## target

m_class2g said:


> daaaamn thats nice!!!!!! i know where im going when i get my next big tank! i love the black and white interior. very classy.


Thanks, I do my stands with the white interior. I really like the contrast.



2wheelsx2 said:


> Look great! Almost as nice as mine.


LOL, yours was the example I showed him before construction.



tony1928 said:


> Is that ever a clean look. The paint has a pretty flawless looking factory finish. Beautiful job Daniel.


Thanks, the MDF paints up really nicely. A very smooth finish.



monkE said:


> beautiful work Daniel!


Thank you


----------



## spit.fire

nice stand, i was thinking of doing the same thing for a 120gallon but i dont feel like lifting the stand into the house if i do it out of mdf. But i do love how nice mdf can be finished, I figure if i build one ill give it a coat or 3 of marine primer then do a nice semi gloss black finish


----------



## target

spit.fire said:


> nice stand, i was thinking of doing the same thing for a 120gallon but i dont feel like lifting the stand into the house if i do it out of mdf. But i do love how nice mdf can be finished, I figure if i build one ill give it a coat or 3 of marine primer then do a nice semi gloss black finish


The new MDF they have is much lighter than it used to be. Just as strong, just 40% lighter. When I build with MDF I do 2 coats of regular primer, then 2 coats of semi-gloss.


----------



## spit.fire

target said:


> The new MDF they have is much lighter than it used to be. Just as strong, just 40% lighter. When I build with MDF I do 2 coats of regular primer, then 2 coats of semi-gloss.


but for me to go with the new mdf id have to buy it haha
i have about 14 sheets of the old stuff sitting at the shop... i like the marine primer because i have lots of it at work, its nice because i can paint a piece of steel, leave it sit in a bucket of water for a year, pull it out and it wont have even a spec of rust on it


----------



## target

spit.fire said:


> but for me to go with the new mdf id have to buy it haha
> i have about 14 sheets of the old stuff sitting at the shop... i like the marine primer because i have lots of it at work, its nice because i can paint a piece of steel, leave it sit in a bucket of water for a year, pull it out and it wont have even a spec of rust on it


LOl, that makes sense then. Definitely go with the free stuff and save some cash


----------



## yvr75

Here are some more pics of the stand that were taken shortly after Daniel left. I am very pleased with how the stand turned out.





































I would definitely do business with Daniel again.


----------



## target

Thanks for sharing. And any time you need another stand let me know.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Very clean and tidy. With rimless it makes it look even better.


----------



## jobber

that's a quality stand! Great job Daniel.


----------



## monkE

2wheelsx2 said:


> Very clean and tidy. With rimless it makes it look even better.


you took the words right out of my mouth


----------



## target

2wheelsx2 said:


> Very clean and tidy. With rimless it makes it look even better.


Agreed, the rimless is a very cool look on this stand.



jobber604 said:


> that's a quality stand! Great job Daniel.


Thanks, I am pleased with the result



monkE said:


> you took the words right out of my mouth


----------



## Nicklfire

Wow quality dude, very nice... love that look


----------



## Slopster

damn nice stand very nice.. one question stand is flush with the sides of the tank is that for looks or for strength?? I've been building some stands as of late and i always go 1/2" to 3/4" oversize of the tank, what do you like best???


----------



## target

Nicklfire said:


> Wow quality dude, very nice... love that look


Thanks Shawn



Slopster said:


> damn nice stand very nice.. one question stand is flush with the sides of the tank is that for looks or for strength?? I've been building some stands as of late and i always go 1/2" to 3/4" oversize of the tank, what do you like best???


Having the side flush on this stand is both for looks and strength. The edge of the tank is fully supported by the sides of the stand. Whenever I build a stand I like to have a support directly under the edge of the tank for added strength. Most of the stands I build start with a 2x4 frame which sits under the tank edge, then are faced with wood. That way the weight of the tank pushing down is evenly supported and the force carried evenly down the stand. 1/2" to 3/4" overhang won't make a huge difference though.


----------



## yvr75

Here are some recent pics of the tank fully set up. I like the clean look of the stand and how it perfectly matches the clean lines of the rimless tank.



















Thanks again Daniel.


----------



## m_class2g

looks awesome.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Wow.....this came out looking fantastic. And up and running so fast.


----------

